# After reading A book



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

On the iPad, how do I get it off the home page?

Thanks


----------



## gdae23 (Apr 30, 2009)

Are you reading it in the Kindle app. on iPad? If yes, and you have it set to cover view, it will act like any other icon on iPad. Hold your finger down on it a few seconds and it will start to jiggle and an x will appear. Touch the x to remove the book from your home page. In list view, swipe your finger on the left of the book title to get a delete sign. For more info, on the Kindle app home page, touch the i 
symbol in the lower right corner.


----------



## amyberta (Dec 14, 2009)

Thanks


----------

